# Cost of shipping the complete house from Dubai to Melbourne



## wajjo (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi 
I am planning to move from Dubai to Melbourne. Can anyone advice me what will be an approx cost of shifting my house stuff ( majorly: washing machine, fridge, TV, cooking range, sofa, dinning table and some kitchen appliances and utensil) As i heard that prices of these items are expensive in Oz as compared to Dubai. 
Thanks in advacne


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Shipping them via ocean freight is a good option especially if you have a lot of stuff...the more the economical. I dont know any agencies in dubai but you should be easily able to find one.


----------



## wajjo (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks Santoshpatil, 
I Google and found few, but that are asking for a address in Melbourne which i don't have currently as my PR process has not yet started. So was wondering if anyone in past has done a similar thing and share their experience.


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

A zipcode in Australia should be sufficient...or maybe if you have any acquaintances you could use their address for now just to get a quote. Once you have a proper address you could check with the moving company if the cost changes


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

santoshpatil said:


> A zipcode in Australia should be sufficient...or maybe if you have any acquaintances you could use their address for now just to get a quote. Once you have a proper address you could check with the moving company if the cost changes


You mean postcode.

You could use a public address as a dummy address, like Melbourne Town Hall.

90-120 Swanston St, Melbourne VIC 3000


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

wajjo said:


> Hi
> I am planning to move from Dubai to Melbourne. Can anyone advice me what will be an approx cost of shifting my house stuff ( majorly: washing machine, fridge, TV, cooking range, sofa, dinning table and some kitchen appliances and utensil) As i heard that prices of these items are expensive in Oz as compared to Dubai.
> Thanks in advacne


check MoveSouq.com, try also Leader Relocations ..... 

Haggle with them, make sure the quote includes DTHC and AQIS charges.


----------



## wajjo (Aug 22, 2015)

I called few movers to my place. But it is going to cost quite a lot after evaluating i think buying new stuff in Oz will land up of the same value here. Plus one more problem is the time taken in this entire process i.e till i receive everything in my house in Oz will be approx. 4 months. This is too much time hence dropping the plan.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

I checked the prices of electrical nd electronics items in Australia, and I found them to be similar to the Middle East. I moved to Jeddah and purchased everything new only 3 years back, and I am planning the permanent move to Melbourne in next year or so.

However, I am still finding it a hassle to move my things to Australia, specially when price difference is less. For similar money, adding about AUD 1-2k, I can buy everything new with local warranty. The only items I may take with me may be my surround sound system. Still got time to decide.


----------



## techno79 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Relocation Abu Dhabi to Melbourne*

Hello everyone,

I am planning to move from Abu Dhabi to Melbourne early next year (2016). Any one had any experience with shipping home items/furniture ? If so, would you please share your experience and costs involved.

Plus what about taxes on moved items in Australia ?

Thanks

Regards
techno79


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

techno79 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am planning to move from Abu Dhabi to Melbourne early next year (2016). Any one had any experience with shipping home items/furniture ? If so, would you please share your experience and costs involved.
> 
> ...


TheExpatriate is planning the move from Abu Dhabi to Sydney early next year. Wait for him to.come back.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

bym007 said:


> TheExpatriate is planning the move from Abu Dhabi to Sydney early next year. Wait for him to.come back.


Dubai to Sydney actually, and in a few weeks


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi I am also moving from dubai to Sydney next jan . My number is xxxxxx we can discuss more as we are in same boat


Please use Private Message facility for sharing your personal details. Thanks


----------



## wajjo (Aug 22, 2015)

techno79 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am planning to move from Abu Dhabi to Melbourne early next year (2016). Any one had any experience with shipping home items/furniture ? If so, would you please share your experience and costs involved.
> 
> ...


You may contact the below movers. 

Executive Movers Worldwide LLC.
Al Attar Centre
Office 'B'
P.O.Box 26302
Dubai - U.A.E.
Tel: + 971 4 3967635
Fax: + 971 4 3967851


Bridgeway Shipping & Clearing Services ( As Agents Only ) 
Al Quoz | Post Box 8109 | Dubai | United Arab Emirates 
Tel: +971 (0)4 3474150(Ext - 111) | Fax: +971 (0)4 347 6115 | Mob: 0554079606

The cost quoted by them was between 10K to 11K appox. The main issue is the time that it will take to reach in Australia. Around 4 months which is quite long considering if you are sending appliances from kitchen or drawing room I guess it will be much better to buy new stuff from Oz once you arrive the cost will be same. It is a problem especially if you have not rented property in Oz like me. So I have dropped this plan and will look for brand new stuff in Oz. 
All the best for the new journey and share your experience once you arrive.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

wajjo said:


> The main issue is the time that it will take to reach in Australia. Around 4 months which is quite long considering if you are sending appliances from kitchen or drawing room I guess it will be much better to buy new stuff from Oz once you arrive the cost will be same. It is a problem especially if you have not rented property in Oz like me. So I have dropped this plan and will look for brand new stuff in Oz.
> All the best for the new journey and share your experience once you arrive.


I have not checked this myself, but I am hearing from others (TheExpatriate included), that it takes about 35 days to reach Sydney from Dubai, and then a few days additionally for clearance and paperwork.

I never heard something as much as 4 months, perhaps 2 months the most from EU.

As per my experience, rented property or not, there are mostly unfurnished properties in Aussie, where all of the furniture, and most of the electricals including Fridge, Washing/Drying Machines, Hoover etc, electronics, TV etc have to purchased by ourselves.

Please check with your movers again. Ofcourse, its always the easiest to purchase new items in Australia from local shops. Atleast from local manufacturer's warranty point of view. Also, one will need to change the electrical plugs on most of the appliances taken from Middle East (Austalians have a different electrical plug), which is not a big deal, but still a pain to have.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

bym007 said:


> I have not checked this myself, but I am hearing from others (TheExpatriate included), that it takes about 35 days to reach Sydney from Dubai, and then a few days additionally for clearance and paperwork.
> 
> I never heard something as much as 4 months, perhaps 2 months the most from EU.
> 
> ...


I'm currently in conversation with Expat Relocations, got a fairly decent quote from them.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

earldro said:


> I'm currently in conversation with Expat Relocations, got a fairly decent quote from them.


Care to share the quote, and what is included for everyone's benefit?
Thanks.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

This is what was quoted, excluding insurance.

Proposed Pricing: Recommended Mode of Transport Groupage via Adelaide 

Volume 3 CBM 

AED 2,700 

AED 250 

Total Price AED 2,950


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Please check whether it's Door to Door delivery if it's not then it will be lot of documentation plus some hidden costs involved. Inchcape shipping which has good reputation is charging around AED 4500 for door to door delivery.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

shakeeltabu said:


> Please check whether it's Door to Door delivery if it's not then it will be lot of documentation plus some hidden costs involved. Inchcape shipping which has good reputation is charging around AED 4500 for door to door delivery.


It is for door to door, insurance is 3.5% or AED990, whichever is more, no other charges apart from any customs duty, quarantine or fumigation charges


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi earl I sent you message


----------



## newington07 (Dec 5, 2014)

I am also interested in knowing if someone has used a reliable mover from Dubai to Sydney. Need to know the cost and time it took for the cargo to arrive, door-to-door.


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

earldro said:


> It is for door to door, insurance is 3.5% or AED990, whichever is more, no other charges apart from any customs duty, quarantine or fumigation charges


Hi earldo
Have u shifted to Sydney? Did u use any agent or shipping agency? Pls share ur experience, time and costs involved.
Thanks.


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

shakeeltabu said:


> Hi earl I sent you message


Hi
Can u pls share ur experience, time taken and the cost involved for shifting goods from dubai to sydney? 
Is it worth the hassle or better to buy there?
Kindly share ur inputs. 
Thanks


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

newington07 said:


> I am also interested in knowing if someone has used a reliable mover from Dubai to Sydney. Need to know the cost and time it took for the cargo to arrive, door-to-door.


Hello there 
Have u relocated to sydney? Did u take ur good from here? How has been ur experience? Would u suggest the samenor better to buy goods there? Pls share ur experiences. 
Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kavita74 said:


> Hello there Have u relocated to sydney? Did u take ur good from here? How has been ur experience? Would u suggest the samenor better to buy goods there? Pls share ur experiences. Thanks


I relocated and took all my household goods

Process went like charm


I recommend Leader Relocations

They gave me the best rate and a good service 


Haggle a bit with them though


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I relocated and took all my household goods
> 
> Process went like charm
> 
> ...


Hi there

So when u say all household goods, I am assuming that includes furniture, electronics and kitchen stuff as well. Pls correct me here if I am wrong. 

And could we have more specifics pls for the benefit of other readers of this post as well. Like- what CBM did it came to, how much they charged, how much time it took the consignment to reach there. Was it a door to door delivery, including the duty and insurance? 
Any feedback will be very helpful.
Thanks a lot. 
Have a good day.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kavita74 said:


> Hi there
> 
> So when u say all household goods, I am assuming that includes furniture, electronics and kitchen stuff as well. Pls correct me here if I am wrong.
> 
> ...


EVERYTHING. Only things I left behind were a few wooden kitchen tools and a vacuum cleaner ..... reason is, I didn't want quarantine to request a costly procedure (e.g. fumigation) because of the dirt in the vacuum cleaner or the untreated wooden tools


I shipped also my motorbike. Motorbike (in a crate) was about 8 CBM. Household goods was 20 CBM, so it all fit in a container (20 feet container = 30 CBM)

They charged 18500 AED for door to door service (except the bike which wasn't door to door) ..... that includes collection (disassembling, packing ...etc.), customs clearance in Dubai and Sydney, delivery, unpacking, reassembly and rubbish disposal (packing material waste). It also included DTHC (destination terminal handling charges) and AQIS charges ..... so I did not have to pay the agent here in Sydney anything

It took about 5 weeks to arrive and get cleared and a week to be delivered .... No customs/duties were levied here (apart from the motorbike which incurred GST) 

Insurance costs extra (3% of the estimated value) .... I did not have to claim anything because everything arrived unscathed


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> EVERYTHING. Only things I left behind were a few wooden kitchen tools and a vacuum cleaner ..... reason is, I didn't want quarantine to request a costly procedure (e.g. fumigation) because of the dirt in the vacuum cleaner or the untreated wooden tools
> 
> I shipped also my motorbike. Motorbike (in a crate) was about 8 CBM. Household goods was 20 CBM, so it all fit in a container (20 feet container = 30 CBM)
> 
> ...


Thats really detailed and insightful.
But what made me thinking further is- was it worth spending 18500dh and carrying all the things from here? As a rough estimate how much will it cost if u buy the same/similar stuff there in Australia. Is there an appreciable difference?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kavita74 said:


> Thats really detailed and insightful.
> But what made me thinking further is- was it worth spending 18500dh and carrying all the things from here? As a rough estimate how much will it cost if u buy the same/similar stuff there in Australia. Is there an appreciable difference?


my stuff was fairly new, plus my wife had a zillion piece of kitchenware ..... buying all these from scratch would've cost me a fortune ..... let alone the time spent shopping (remember time is money) ... 

Only regret I have is shipping the gas cooker. Not of any use to me here and I can't even toss it LOL .....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Btw, if you ship a full container WITHOUT a motorbike you could get a deal of 15K AED

3.5K extra was for crating and additional clearance required for vehicles


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Btw, if you ship a full container WITHOUT a motorbike you could get a deal of 15K AED
> 
> 3.5K extra was for crating and additional clearance required for vehicles


Hmm
We might not want to take all the stuff. 
Highly appreciate ur time and ur help. All the best, and take care.


----------



## usamuac (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello All,

We are moving from Dubai to Sydney in July'16. We are not taking all our furniture but planning to take our Samsung SUHD TV and washing machine. We are also bringing in all the kitchen utensils. My concern is what about the difference in the plug points? I know it is different in Australia so what do you do about it? Do you get an adapter? Also has anyone used Dynamic Movers to move their stuff from Dubai. 

I would also like to know if there is any one thing that you thought you should have bought from Dubai. It would be a great help for us.

Thankyou in advance!


----------



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

usamuac said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We are moving from Dubai to Sydney in July'16. We are not taking all our furniture but planning to take our Samsung SUHD TV and washing machine. We are also bringing in all the kitchen utensils. My concern is what about the difference in the plug points? I know it is different in Australia so what do you do about it? Do you get an adapter? Also has anyone used Dynamic Movers to move their stuff from Dubai.
> 
> ...



Hello usamuac,

Have you shipped the said stuff to Sydney? Can you please share your experience?

Thanks a lot.

Sam


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

usamuac said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We are moving from Dubai to Sydney in July'16. We are not taking all our furniture but planning to take our Samsung SUHD TV and washing machine. We are also bringing in all the kitchen utensils. My concern is what about the difference in the plug points? I know it is different in Australia so what do you do about it? Do you get an adapter? Also has anyone used Dynamic Movers to move their stuff from Dubai.
> 
> ...


I am not too sure, how your move went. However to answer some of the questions, I have done some search in moving household goods including furniture and white goods (large electricals).

As far as furniture is concerned, it is necessary to fumigate everything. Also, dont forget to get a fumigation certificate. If anything can come in contact with food (kitchen items ie knife blocks, chopping boards etc), chuck them out. The other items can be fumigated safely.

As per the white goods, electricity in Middle East (Saudi Arabia where I am currently) is 220v, which is similar to Australia and NZ. The main differences being different sockets and AC phases. The sockets can be changed (cut and reattach) or adapters can be attached. They household goods usually are designed to work on both 50Hz and 60Hz, so no biggie there too.

I am also planning to move to Melbourne from Jeddah InshaAllah Q4'2017. I might share some space in a 20ft container with someone, if they are willing to share the costs.


----------



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

We are leaving dubai this coming december to spend a month's vacation in our home country before finally moving to sydney in january next year. 

We hired leaders relocation who quoted us aed 11k for 18cbm. I think the actual price will be even less since we are not shipping everything. So far, we have decided to ship the following items:

- sofa
- 3 shoe racks
- washing machine
- few cabinets
- dining table
- toys, including electric motorcycle car
- the rest, personal effects

We decided not to ship our king size bed as it might not fit the rooms in sydney, and also not shipping the cooker.

We are still thinking whether to bring our fridge or not, as well as kitchenware like pots, pans, plates and utensils.Any insights?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

mgfg said:


> We are leaving dubai this coming december to spend a month's vacation in our home country before finally moving to sydney in january next year.
> 
> We hired leaders relocation who quoted us aed 11k for 18cbm. I think the actual price will be even less since we are not shipping everything. So far, we have decided to ship the following items:
> 
> ...


Check the price of a similar sized fridge. We felt a fridge of similar size costs almost 3 times the price in Saudi. Makes perfect sensefor us to ship it along. Make aure your fridge is 220V. Most recent fridges are.

Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


----------

